# 67 Assembly Manual Index...I'd like to share the spreadsheet file on the forum, but how???



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have created a spreadsheet that indexes all 456 pages from the 1967 Lemans/GTO/Tempest Assembly Manual. I did this so that I can search the spreadsheet on my computer and then go to the paper pages that fit my search. I hate thumbing through the manuals just looking for the right page. This file is ONLY an index and has none of the information that is contained in the manual. It is only a list of the pages and a what is on that page.

I would gladly share it with the forum members, but I don't think I can attach a spreadsheet file to a thread.

*Anybody have an idea how to share this file?* I do not want to e-mail it out to every one who would like it and do not have a website of my own to post it there. I can certainly email it to a moderator if they can post it on a thread.

Here is a sample...(the legibility column is based on a 0 to 3 scale. 3 means the page is mostly or completely legible, 2 - not some much, 1 - has some info but the page is pretty crappy. Zero means you might as well sprinkle black pepper on a white sheet of paper and then go troubleshoot your problem. lol)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out this post:
Compression reduction?

I got away with it by embedding the spreadsheet inside a word document, then attaching the word document to the post.
It seemed to work ok.

Bear


----------

